# new from baltimore md....hey



## chuckclose1 (May 28, 2011)

hey my name is chuck.
im 5'6" 180 lbs about 30 lbs overweigt. i have had a bad back for the last 10 years and had much pain when i worked out. i recently found the best chiropractor in the world and can now run and jump again. i have started lifting again but i feel i dont know where to begin lol. i hope to gain the knowledge here.


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*chuckclose1* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (May 28, 2011)

Welcome Chuck.  I too just found an amazing Chiropractor, I have not felt this good in years.  Good luck with you weight loss goals.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## -Hammer (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## Freeway (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## tangolima (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi


----------

